# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  كلمات غزل ورومانسيه دوخي فيها زوجج...

## هنايف

[CENTER]بس ابي كل حلوه فيكم تشد الهمه ونتساعد في كتابة اكبر قاموس في الرومانسيه للمتزوجين والمتزوجات ...لاحظوا حطيت خط تحت للمتزوجين والمتزوجات يعني الله لايبارك ولايوفق اي وحده تستخدمه بالحرام ... نبيه لأزواجنا وننوي فيها وجه الله علشان يكون لها تأثيرها على القلب .. 
اتفــــقــــــــــنـــا ..

بسم الله نبدأ

*** اذا بغيتي من زوجج شيء او اذا ارسلتي له رساله تطلبين شيء لا تقولي 
" بغيتك تجيبلي كذ ا " أو " بغيت اقولك كذا "
لا لا بدالها قولي " حبيت اقولك كذا "
*** اذا قالك " أحبك" أو تحبيني أو بغيتي تعبرين له عن محبتك :

- أذووب في حبك
- مجنونة حبك
- أحبك حيييل
- أموت في حبك

اذا اتصل عليج:

- هلا بالعسل
- هلا (لما تقولينها طلعيها من قلب)
- هلا بدنيتي وغلاتي



اممم يالله يالغاليات من تزيدنا..

رح أكمل اذا شفت تفاعل منكم وبليز اي وحده تدخل ياليت ماتطلع الا وهي كاتبة لنا شيء .. يعني معقوله ما عندها رومانسيه!!![

منقوول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## bellegirl

*بارك الله فيج أختي*

----------


## مواليد2010

مشكوووووره الغاليه

----------


## laila226

.......♥.........♥.......
.......♥.........♥....... 
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.........♥ 
♥.........♥

----------


## سيده المزاج

لما يناديك لا تقولين ‏
ايواا ‏
او جااايه ‏
او طيب او اي كلمه ‏
اذا ناداك وقال يافلااانه قووووولي ياعيوني او لبيك 
واذا طرشتي له مسج بالطلبات
ابدئ ب حبيبي هات او حياتي او عمري نبيك تييب ‏
واخر المسج اختميه ويعطيك العافيه ‏
او الله لايحرمنا منك

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

مشكوووووره الغاليه

----------


## دلوعه2008

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

✿✿✿

----------


## ام ذياااب

مب متذكره شي الحين .. اول ما اتذكر بييكم على طوووول

بنات وينكم ؟؟ يله تحمسو شويه .. احس الموضوع حلو

----------


## marwa2005

مشكوورة

----------


## شـوفـي@ شموخي

ممم حلووو الموضوع اذا بغيتي شي طرشيلة حياتو غناتي هات.........فدييية روحك حبي او غلاااتووو بغية من يديك الحلوة تيب.........قلبي انت بوسة لروحك الله يديم المحبة في قلوب الازواج وتبعد عنهم درب الحرام

----------


## بنت زاايد

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

استغفر الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماااته....

----------


## فنون الحب

للرفع

----------


## جرح وحداوي

ملقووووووووفة .. ومنكم نستفيييد.

ان شااء الله بطبقها يووم يشرف...

----------


## ام اصيله

الكلام الحلو ما ينمل منه والريال يحب يسمعه دوم حتى لو هو ما رمس 
دايم اخلي فكلامي وياه حبيبي وحياتي وياعمري وحتى فطلباتي نفس الشي 
ابدا بحبي واختم يعطيك العافيه ...............وايد اشياء تنجال بس استحي 
حلو الموضوع ونبا تفاعل من البنات

----------


## كسوله وادلع

الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## أحلى فلاسية

*الله لايبارك ولايوفق اي وحده تستخدمه بالحرام* 

*ما حبيتها .. انتي حاطة الموضوع لهدف معين وما يجوز تقولين شرات هالرمسة .. الله أعلم بالنيات*

*ويعطيج ألف عافية غلايه عالطرح .. لا هنتي*

----------


## waft women

تأيدون الأخت تدلع لآخحوها يوم تبا سي و تقول حبيبي لأخوها 
أنا عني احش عيب وهالكلام بين الأزواج وأنتو

----------


## هنـد المـرر

يزاج الله خير 

مشكووره

----------


## الشموخ~

مشكورة حبيبتي ^^

----------


## كلي معك

الله يوفقج

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

ثااانكس خيتوووو

----------


## الغلا مياسي

نفس الكلام

يوم اطلب منه شي .. او بروح مكان لازم اول كلمه غزل ..::::؟؟

بس طبعا هذا بالفوون ..

احس مافيني جراة حتى لو ريلي .. نادر ماقول في ويه كلمه ..

بس يوم يناديني اقوله هلا ^^

----------


## حرم المهيــري

تسلمين ع الطرح حبووووبه

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

للرفع

----------


## بنت الريم

> نفس الكلام
> 
> يوم اطلب منه شي .. او بروح مكان لازم اول كلمه غزل ..::::؟؟
> 
> بس طبعا هذا بالفوون ..
> 
> احس مافيني جراة حتى لو ريلي .. نادر ماقول في ويه كلمه ..
> 
> بس يوم يناديني اقوله هلا ^^



الحال من بعضه

----------

